# What Glock is what, which gen are they.



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

What glock is what and which gen are they?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

One has trigicon night sights, they both look gen 3 and one is maybe a 23 and one a 27, or a 19 and a 26. What they are should be stamped on the slide... just my guess, I am far from an expert


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Both are gen 3. A G27 and G26.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

*?*

what gen did they start putting rails on them?


----------



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

I believe its gen 3, however there have never been rails on any of the baby glocks.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

*oh*



Trophy05 said:


> I believe its gen 3, however there have never been rails on any of the baby glocks.


 
never new that. thanks


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> Both are gen 3. A G27 and G26.


Ding ding ding, How do you tell what gen they are?


----------



## Patoz (Oct 12, 2007)

Pinksnappercatcher said:


> Ding ding ding, How do you tell what gen they are?


I think you already know :whistling:, but for those that don't...

Everything you ever wanted to know about Glock! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glock_pistol











Gen 3 on the left, and gen 4 on the right.


----------

